# Licking the inside of leg



## Harley's Mama (Oct 9, 2004)

Harley licks the inside of his leg after he plays hard and when he gets excited. I can't seem to find any other dogs that do this. It seems to me like it's a nervous habbit or something. Any ideas or helpful suggestions would be great!


----------



## christal (Aug 24, 2004)

I have a bit of info. My sisters dog also did this and the vet told her it was because he was bored. The problem got so bad that he would often be very raw their and bleed. When she saw him doing it, she would always give him something to play with---pigs ear or a ball and eventually after a while---A very long while, he just seemed to stop. But i know it was very hard to break him of it


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Does this happen after he is outside only? If so he can have an allergy, but you would notice either red bumps or redness in the area. 
I would also guess it is a nervous habbit but you might want to call the vet just to double check. I would say that the dog is licking a lot because of pent up energy, but that wouldnt make sense if it happens after exersize. Call and ask your vet just to rule out any medical problem.
Jessica


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:scratch: mmm...I thought that was normal! :shock: Stinky does it like a cat does...he licks his legs, paws, and ends up soothing his eyes. Usually he does this before sleeping or after wakin' up...I don't think is alergies with him tho...


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

Only if the licking is causing problems. Licking an area until is raw should raise some red flags. But my dogs lick all the time but its not excessive. Excessive licking is a problem and should be checked out. 
Ginger actually chews on her paws and I was afraid she had something wrong and it turned out to be nothing...but they still want me to monitor her to make sure there isnt some developing skin condition.


----------



## Harley's Mama (Oct 9, 2004)

Thank you everyone for replying. It's makes me feel better that I'm not the only one that has a dog that does it. 

Harley only does it after we play hard, and a couple other times. There is not raw sport, or red bumps. He's not even licking til the hair goes away. We try and distract him, but there just no doing that. If I cover his spot where he's licking, he'll lick me instead. I'll keep an eye out, but, I will also try and give him a pig's ear or something.

We just tried (this sounds gross) pig lungs. Its dehydrated and stinks, but he loves it. Has anybody else tried it?

Thanks again :colors:


----------



## sillymom (Aug 25, 2004)

Pig Lungs?? I love them, they are delicious!!! he,he!! Serious?? No, never really tried that, but it does sound like something a dog would love. I wanted to tell you that Lola does that too and she does it so much that my brother was here the other day and asked me if I was sure she didn't have fleas! He said,"check her leg"!!! (no fleas, I know for sure!!) She always does this, and I can tell you for sure she is not bored at all. In fact one of us is always playing w/her, my hubby keeps telling us that we need to put her down and let her play on her own too!! I really just thought it was her way of staying clean.


----------



## Harley's Mama (Oct 9, 2004)

I heard of people eating pig brains(yuck) but not lungs :wink: 
At first I thought he was cleaning himself too, but he only licks on that one stop on that one leg. If you cover the leg up he goes to the other leg.


----------



## Emurr (Oct 4, 2004)

Is it normal for a chi to lick a lot? She doesn't lick herself very often but she is always trying to lick my face or hands.


----------



## Harley's Mama (Oct 9, 2004)

Harley does that. Especially if you have lotion on your hands! Of he'll give you kisses


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

Harley's Mama said:


> Harley does that. Especially if you have lotion on your hands! Of he'll give you kisses


Mikey loves to lick the lotion of my hands are legs! What is the deal w/ that? I always have to make him stop. I don't see how it can taste good.


----------

